# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  art deco glass doors

## blackie

we have a pair of Art Deco glass doors.  very old and lovely.  no hardware other than hinges.  would like to sell them as the reno won't take the size (we kept them for a very long time hoping to use them.  they are 2060 high by 1060 wide (each).

----------


## watson

G'day Blackie,
Can you post these into the Buy Sell Swap Forum, and let us know how much you want for them 
Onya.

----------

